# Have to wait for moderator to approve my post?



## gizbug (Apr 20, 2015)

I am trying to reply to posts in a topic I made, they do not appear, instead it says I need to wait for a moderator to approve my post?

How do I fix this?


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello, 

The first posts made by new members needs to be approved of by a mod. It's a system that was implemented to prevent spammers from accessing the forum.

Glad to see that your post has been approved of. 

Welcome to the forum!

~Kay


----------



## Alrighty then (Apr 29, 2015)

Me too. 

How long does it take and how many posts? I would like to participate and have nothing to sell. LOL


----------

